# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Φορητό aircondition

## Panoss

Γνωρίζει κανείς τα μειονεκτήματα των φορητών aircondition? Αυτά που ναι ένα κομμάτι δηλαδή και τα πας σε όποιο δωμάτιο θες.
Έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς?

----------


## antonis_p

το air-condition δεν μπορει να ειναι ενα κομματι,
μεταφερει ενεργεια (θερμοτητα) απο τον ενα χωρο στον αλλο.
Οπως και το ψυγειο. Δεν παραγει την ενεργεια.
Αυτο που εχεις στο μυαλο σου και ειναι ενα κομματι, δεν ειναι air condition.

----------


## MHTSOS

Υπάρχουν φορητά σε ένα κομάτι αλλά έχουν ένα χοντρό σωλήνα για να βγάζει τον ζεστό αέρα έξω οπότε πρέπει να τρυπήσεις ή τοίχο ή τζάμι. Μην περιμένεις μεγάλη απόδοση όμως αφού συνήθως είναι λίγα B.T.U.

----------


## nikoskourtis

Ανεξαρτητα απο το ποσα B.T.U ειναι μην περιμενεις αποδοση. Θα καιει πολυ ρευμα για να πετυχει το ιδιο αποτελεσμα με ενα κανονικο στaθερο aircondition.

----------


## Panoss

Οπότε ΑΚΥΡΟΟΟΝ (το αρκουδίσιον).
Τώρα κάτι άλλο: θέλω να μεταφέρω από το ένα δωμάτιο που έχει κλιματισμό, στο άλλο , κρύο αέρα. Σκεφτόμουνα ένα ανεμιστήρα μέσα σε σωλήνα ή κάτι παρόμοιο. Ρώτησα ψυκτικούς αλλά μου παν ότι δε γίνεται. Εγώ πάντως το χω δει σ'ένα μικρό μαγαζάκι, που χει ένα απλό ακουδίσιον και μεταφέρει τον αέρα και στο διπλανό δωμάτιο μ'ένα σωλήνα που μέσα πρέεπι να χει ανεμιστήρα.
Έχει κάνει κανείς κάτι παρόμοιο?
Που θα βρω άραγε ένα τέτοιο ανεμιστηρα?

----------


## jimmys_

Αυτό το είχα κάνει εγώ στις εποχές που τα AC ήταν απλισίαστα. Το αποτέλεσμα? περαν τις πλάκας γιατι΄είχα δοκιμάσει τα απίστευτα αφου κάπου στο τέλος είχα μεταφέρει στο διπλανο δωμάτιο (το δωμάτιο μου) μέχρι και τον sersor της θερμοκρασίας το αποτέλεσμα ήταν φτωχό. Ουτε δροσία ουτε ζεστη (κάτι ενδιάμεσο) φτάνει να είσαι κοντά στον αεραγογό. Να μη σου πω για το ρεύμα που το καημένο το AC προσπαθούσε να ψύξει 2 χώρους και δούλεωε το compreser συνέχεια. Τελικά μετέφερα to  AC σε σημείο όπου ο αέρας του πήγαινε φισικά και στα 2 δωμάτια. Εκεί τα πράγματα ήτανε λιγο καλύτερα.Ομος φίλε μου σημερα τα AC  είναι προσιτά και δεν αξίζει τον κοπο να ταλαιπωρίσαι με ημίμετρα. Τωρα αν παρόλα αυτά θές να το δοκιμάσεις θα πάρεις σωλήνα για αποροφιτίρες οπου είναι αλουμινίου και έυκαμπτη, προσαρμόζεις έναν ανεμιστήρα και είσαι έτοιμος.

----------


## KarlBarks

παντως δεν ειναι τοσο δυσκολο ουτε ακριβο  να βαλεις ενα ακομα  ac  με 150-200 ευρω βρισκεις  να ξεμπερδευεις .

----------


## Panoss

Ok, ευχαριστώ, μάλλον θα βάλω ac. Απλώς σκεφτόμουνα να μη βάλω κάνα φτηνιάρικο κινέζικο γιατί δεν είναι και τόσο καλά.

----------


## nikoskourtis

Μην παρεις οτι πιο φθηνο γιατι εχει μικρο συντελεστη αποδοσης (θα καιει πολυ ρευμα σε σχεση με άλλα). Ψαξε συντελεστες αποδοσης αν εχουν. Αυτο με τον ανεμιστηρα που λες γινεται. Ομως πρεπει να κανει ανακυκλωση ο αερας μεταξυ των δωματιων. Δηλαδη θες ενα σωληνα να στελνει αερα με τον ανεμιστηρα και ενα δευτερο να επιστρεφει τον αερα με ή χωρις ανεμιστηρα ο δευτερος. Αν επικοινωνουν αμεσα με πορτα τα δωματια δε χρειαζεσαι δευτερο σωληνα, απλα μην κλεινεις την πορτα.

----------


## antonis_p

Τα φτηνοτερα ειναι αυτα του carefour - μαρινοπουλου τα οποια ειναι και ιδιαιτερα "σκυλια",
εχω βαλει 3 ή 4 και ειναι αξιοπιστα.
Βεβαια απο καταναλωση δεν πρεπει να ειναι και τα οικονομικοτερα αλλα αν προκειται 
να δουλεψουν καποια σαββατοκυριακα στο εξοχικο ειναι οκ!
Τα οικονομικοτερα στην καταναλωση ειναι τα inverter αλλα πανε πανω απο 550 το κομματι (9κ btu).
Στην κρεβατοκαμαρα παντως θα εβαζα τετοιο, οταν δεν υπαρχουν απαιτησεις
κατεβαινει μεχρι 1.700 btu με αναλογη καταναλωση! Η mitsubishi νομιζω με δοσεις των 13 ευρω!!!
Και οχι υπερβολικα μηχανηματα! μονο μεγαλη καταναλωση, αναγκη για μεγαλυτερες ασφαλειες
και κινδυνος ψυξης!

----------

